# lucky bamboo to lower nitrates/ frequency of water changes?



## hurffman (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello, I have a 125 gallon tank with about 40 cichlids. have seen people sticking lucky bamboo in hob filters/fry trap.......will this actually help with nitrates? Thanks ahead of time!!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It probably wouldn't remove enough nitrate based on the number of fish you have. Water changes are the easiest way, IMO.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Lucky bamboo wasn't really meant to be submersed. Watch out for root rot.


----------



## hurffman (Jan 25, 2014)

i thought they were fine as long as long as the tops were out of the water?


----------



## nandeyanen (Jul 22, 2014)

I have lucky bamboo in my hob if you salt your water they don't grow as well and I think you need a butoad for it to lower nitrates.


----------



## OllieNZ (Apr 18, 2014)

Why not grow something pretty like a peace lily or maidenhair fern will give you the same functionality.


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

I have had lucky bamboo in my hob's for a few months now and they seem to be doing well. I'm not sure how much they are helping to keep nitrates down but they did seem to get rid of my suspended green algae. I think Pothos is suppose to be the most efficient at pulling nitrates out, lucky bamboo is a very slow grower.


----------

